# Best tire size for stock 17” wheels



## Discount Tire (Jun 12, 2012)

Welcome to the site, Dcwaskom2692!

225/45R-17 is most common but if you want to fill the wheel wheels without lowering, you should be able to fit 225/50R-17 sized tires with O.E. wheel specs (17x7 ET +41).


----------



## Dcwaskom2692 (Dec 20, 2019)

Awesome! Thank you!


----------



## Discount Tire (Jun 12, 2012)

Dcwaskom2692 said:


> Awesome! Thank you!


Anytime and if we can help you pick out your next set or if you would like a price quote, feel free to shoot us a PM - we'll make sure you're taken care of


----------

